# eco friendly packaging?



## hopeg

Hello! I am new to the hobby and have actually started the easy stuff first ~ body butters, lip balm, scrubs, etc and plan on learning CP soapmaking within the year. I am hoping to sell some of my items to coworkers and at local craft show, buy I would prefer to have somewhat eco friendly packaging. Does anyone have any ideas on packaging like this? I was looking for a site that maybe sells recycled plastic containers,  but couldn't find much. Does anyone have any sites that sell something like this? Thanks!


----------



## ohliver

Maybe you can try recycled paper. I find soap wrapped up like a present in recycled paper to be quite lovely.


----------



## Genny

There's:
SKS http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/CardboardContainers.html
eco vision http://ecovisionpackaging.com/
Chicago paper tubes  http://www.chicagopapertube.com/
http://www.custompapertubes.com/

A lot of the plastic jars from suppliers are recyclable, but not recycled.  I also really like getting soaps wrapped in plantable paper


----------



## Mark the Box Guy

I'm not quite sure if this is what you're looking for, but our company, Foldabox, makes fully recyclable product packaging boxes for small businesses. They contain no laminates and have that brown kraft paper look. Though our Eco Kraft line is available mainly in our UK store, our US store has a some of the sizes. Try http://www.foldaboxusa.com and http://www.foldabox.co.uk. We've often sent UK products to the States. It might be a bit expensive, but we've done it for customers.


----------



## Koshka

The idea is great, but close to $3.00 for one box????? Sorry, I'd rather invest into ingredients lol



Mark the Box Guy said:


> I'm not quite sure if this is what you're looking for, but our company, Foldabox, makes fully recyclable product packaging boxes for small businesses. They contain no laminates and have that brown kraft paper look. Though our Eco Kraft line is available mainly in our UK store, our US store has a some of the sizes. Try http://www.foldaboxusa.com and http://www.foldabox.co.uk. We've often sent UK products to the States. It might be a bit expensive, but we've done it for customers.


----------



## DeeAnna

Point taken, Koshka, but, my, I do appreciate how beautifully made those boxes are. They would be lovely for an extra special gift. Thanks for sharing, Mark the Box Guy!


----------



## Mark the Box Guy

DeeAnna said:


> Point taken, Koshka, but, my, I do appreciate how beautifully made those boxes are. They would be lovely for an extra special gift. Thanks for sharing, Mark the Box Guy!




You're welcome


----------

